# Water collecting in door sill



## Cold up north (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi,
there have been 2 instances (so far) after heavy rainfall, when water has gathered on the driver and passenger door sills. This leads to a large amount of water spilling out when the doors are opened. Is this normal?


----------



## GTiceman (Jul 23, 2009)

there was a TSB for this on the earlier models where the dealer would basically drill some drainage holes to prevent this


----------



## Cold up north (Jun 29, 2010)

*Water in door sill*

Thanks, I'll contact my dealer as the car is still under warranty.


----------



## crandall58 (Sep 21, 2003)

Better for it to spill out than to spill inside the car. I live in south Florida and I park my car outside while at work. It's rainy season now and we get torrential downpours. I get this same issue but it doesn't do any harm. Just remember to open both doors when you enter or exit after it's been outside in a heavy rain.


----------



## Roli (Mar 21, 2011)

*Cause of trapped water*

Design problem Mk 6 Golf 

The drain hole at bottom of door empties between inner and outer seals. 
Water is trpped until door open. 
Make sure it is salt free and does not freeze


----------



## Hybridowner (Dec 3, 2009)

Roli said:


> Design problem Mk 6 Golf
> 
> The drain hole at bottom of door empties between inner and outer seals.
> Water is trpped until door open.
> Make sure it is salt free and does not freeze


 The TSB was done on my '07. It required that holes be cut in the rubber door gasket. Solved the problem.


----------

